# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Parafilie

## GangGerard

Het is bekend dat vooral mannen, maar ook vrouwen, seks hebben met poppen. Deze parafilie heet 'pediofilie' (niet verwarren met pedofilie). Maar er zijn ook mannen en vrouwen die seksueel opgewonden raken bij het kijken naar een man/vrouw die met een pop vrijt. Hoe heet die parafile?
Wie weet het antwoord?
Alvast bedankt.

G.Gerard

----------

